# Need Assistance: CarPC on Factory LCD



## Need4Camaro (Sep 11, 2016)

Hello.

This will be my first post here. We own a 2013 G37 with the Navigation Package and it also comes with the USB port in the glove box. We love the car, however; I installed an Android Headunit in my 99 Camaro Z28 and after having apps like Waze and Pandora at our fingertips without needing to sync our phones, it makes even the G37 feel sub-standard.

I want to go beyond what I did in my Camaro however as this car belongs to a real estate broker and they show properties to clients so I began to wonder "How cool would it be if they could show virtual properties to clients who are currently in the vehicle with them." I want to build a Windows 10 CarPC and install it and run the device completely off the stock LCD while retaining touch functions for both the stock system, as well as the Windows 10 CarPC. 

I do not wish to go the tablet route as I must retain HVAC controls and do not wish to relocate the factory screen to retain them. 

I've been doing a bit of research and I'm aware of the NAVTool interface of which allows you to implement multiple video sources to the factory LCD, originally intended for adding Navigation or a reverse camera. You can feed the video output of a CarPC to it and feed it to the stock LCD. The problem is, it does not implement touch screen functionality from any of those video sources from my understanding.

I also found the MimicsX2 and its touchscreen adapter looks promising, however; no HDMI input and its intended for bluetooth devices.

What I am looking for is a device that can switch both, video and touch screen inputs from the stock system to the CarPC on demand. Would this be possible?


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm not sure about all this, but I'm guessing you'd need a switcher. Have you seen what input your factory screen uses?


----------



## Need4Camaro (Sep 11, 2016)

nineball76 said:


> I'm not sure about all this, but I'm guessing you'd need a switcher. Have you seen what input your factory screen uses?


I haven't I'm afraid. Are there any switchers that exist that handle both HDMI and Touch functions?


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hdmi transmits touch. The screen that comes in the E3io CarPC is only connected via hdmi.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Maybe it's not. Can't really see the insides of the hdmi version, the vga screen comes with usb to handle the touch functions.


----------



## Need4Camaro (Sep 11, 2016)

I don't think HDMI transmits the touch. I was looking at 7" LCD's and they all come with a HDMI & USB port for video and touch. I saw a splitter that splits the inputs of two sources (two PC's for example) like this:

INPUTS:
PC1: HDMI & USB connector
PC2: HDMI & USB connector

OUTPUTS:
LCD: HDMI 
USB HUB: 4 USB Ports

It can switch the source between PC1 and PC2. Both HDMI and USB input would be switched eliminating the possibility of your hand controlling the touchscreen of the Windows device when you're not using it.

Thing is. I don't know how the inputs of the factory LCD are setup so I don't know if that will work or not.


----------

